# aw news on the all new tooling on the 2015 mustang gt



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152575827725281&set=pcb.10152575832030281&type=1


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Diecast?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

tasman said:


> Diecast?


diecasts will turn into slot cars eventually, thats the point i was getting to.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*new pics of the mustang 50th anniversary track*

here it is,


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice, xtraction chassis too. thanks for the update Rich.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

auto world should put some effort into making 
old style classic 50s and 60s street cars and hot rod style cars with tjet style chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They should! I'd love to see them translate some of their new die cast into slots, such as the Ford wagon, and the Kingswood Estate wagon, etc...

For those of you who haven't scoped out where AW is putting their tooling dollars, I highly suggest hitting the die cast boards here on HT and reading up in the AW forum. Lots of cool stuff, sadly not in plastic and too long as is for a T Jet.


----------

